# Himalays, trekking, & adventures



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

The Himalayas are amazing, and I have a new-found love for guide books. They are so intriguing! It's been ridiculously AWESOME reading this one written back in the '80s by a Japanese mountaineer, Tomoya Iozawa (_Trekking in the Himalayas_). I was at first astounded with the intricate details including budgeting, logistics, course descriptions, etc. The instructions on how to handle certain situations the traveler and trekker will encounter are also insightful. Continuing to read the book, I love the cognitive skills you develop in processing the directions, descriptions of the route, culture, viewing maps, pictures, etc. The idea of actually going there... AMAZING!!! After experience traveling, I would love to have these skills down solid. Picturing doing big mountain skiing, going on backcountry adventures, and simply being enthralled by the marvels of the mountains is really inspiring. 

I found my new signature, "The essence of travel, I think, is when not only the traveler benefits, but when his very presence brings benefit, in turn, to the people of the lands being visited." ~ Tomoya Iozawa


----------

